# Which event would you attend?



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I live in South Carolina, and I have no trouble driving to really good knitting events almost anywhere in the East. I'd like to attend some events which offer classes of a high caliber. I attended the last (sob) of the KTGA conferences and loved it. The quality of the classes was superb. So, where would you go if you wanted to attend classes and see new yarns and why would you choose that one?


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe Yosemite National Park!!??? No cities for this gal!!


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Vogue Live NYC which is happening right now, so you can plan for next year. Wonderful teachers, incredible marketplace and if all else fails, Broadway is outside the door!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Pittsburgh has a huge Knit and Crochet Festival in March or April. They bring in some pretty well-known names like Stevie B. You might want to check it out. They have all kinds of classes and vendors. And the roast turkey sandwich is the best! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Check out www.knittingandyogaadventures.com for KNIT MAINE 2018 at The Haystack Mountain School of Craft, Deer Isle, Maine, Sept. 6-9, 2018. Listed instructors are: Kate Atherley, Julia Farwell-Clay, Katharine Cobey, Norah Gaughan, Patty Lyons, Susan Mills, Kristen Tendyke, and Beatrice Perron Dahlen


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

New York State Sheep and Wool known as “Rhinebeck”. Crowded, yes. Lots of walking, yes. Wonderful, yes. The camraderie, excitement, wares, food, mixing and mingling with like minded crafters, so much fun. If you anticipate going, make a room reservation NOW. It gets impossible.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

On my retirement bucket list - https://www.schoolhousepress.com/camps-and-workshops , https://www.sheepandwool.com/ , https://www.folkschool.org/ , https://www.michiganfiberfestival.info/pages/michigan-fiber-festival ,https://festivalnet.com/8345/Taos-New-Mexico/Fiber-Arts-Festivals/Wool-Festival-at-Taos , I have never been to any of these, but had a friend who was a regular. There are more, but not enough space here.


----------



## Swamp Bunny (May 22, 2012)

Have you tried SAFF - Southeastern Animal Fiber Fair? Lots of classes in many venues over 4 days. I live in South Carolina and go every year in October. Lots of fun!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

maureen0614 said:


> Vogue Live NYC which is happening right now, so you can plan for next year. Wonderful teachers, incredible marketplace and if all else fails, Broadway is outside the door!


I pulled the information on-line and this may well be our event of choice. Is it always held at the same place (I mean the building, not the city)? I imagine it can get tough to get a room at the Marriott and I'll happily book ahead if I'm sure it'll be there again. New York certainly has a number of places it COULD be held.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for your wonderful suggestions! I'm ready to pack my knitting needles and head out for each and every one of your suggestions!

There are enough mentioned above to keep me going for several years!


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have been looking into knitting retreats in Ireland. Sooo tempting!


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

Maryland Sheep and Wool in May


----------

